# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts De Wilt (Millingen aan de Rijn)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: De Wilt

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsengroep Milbergen, Millingen aan de Rijn

Adres: Heerbaan 123, Millingen aan de Rijn

Website: www.milbergen.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts De Wilt*

----------

